# Flash Player Pro لتشغيل ملفات الفلاش وتنزيلها من النت و&#1



## pola (30 يناير 2006)

*Flash Player Pro لتشغيل ملفات الفلاش وتنزيلها من النت و&#1*


Flash Player Pro

لتشغيل ملفات الفلاش ذات الامتداد 
.swf
و كمان تنزيلها من على النت
وكمان عمل شاشات توقف من الفلاشات


With Flash Player Pro you can
Download flash movies from the Internet 
Browse Macromedia flash movies with built-in swf player. 
View or play flash movies with built-in player. 
View or play movies in full screen model. 
Make flash screensaver with a few mouse-click. 
Make flash screensaver installer and distribute it with ease. 
Capture flash movie image and save it. 
Capture flash movie image and set wallpaper. 
Build your own favorite folder, and browse flash movies in it. 
Make conversion between SWF and EXE flash movies. 
Copy or move flash movies to another folder. 
Rename flash movies. 
Connect with .swf file extension









للتحميل 
هنا


ولتحميل الكراك 

هنا


​


----------

